
Nvidia GPUs also affected by SPECTRE - fencepost
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/10/nvidia-gpu-meltdown-and-spectre-patches/
======
fencepost
What jumps out at me is this coming out so shortly after the change in
Nvidia's licensing for datacenter usage [0][1]. I've seen discussions along
the lines of "If you don't update drivers then the new terms don't apply" but
now along comes what may be a fairly important reason to update... Or arguably
depending on the speed impact and your usage, an even better reason to not
update.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16002068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16002068)

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983587)

